# Arena sizes



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here in Ontario we have 20x40 M size and then 20x60M size arenas. You can school alright in a 20x40 but it is nicer to have a little more space if available.
Our sand space is 20x40 and then an extra bit on the side as well as we had to thin the sand out and made the riding area wider.
I did some virtual shows this year and the LDA club usually has 20x60 but as not everyone has that size we could film the ride in a 20x40 and just announce the ring size so the Judge would know what size they were judging.
What size area are you thinking of?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, I had hoped for a 20X60, but looks like the best we could get out of the space would be, if I recall correctly, something like 20X57 or 20X58. I guess I could just build it that size and then mark off a 20X40 space if I wanted to school correctly? Since it's going to be a dry lot for the winter, I want to make it as big as I can.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine is 100×60 feet, because there was no more space w/o digging obscene amounts of dirt around. 
I don't show, I own ponies & minis, don't jump or do any speedy activities, so it works fine.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We started planning our arena, hopefully next year we can start at least the dirt work for leveling the base and hauling in the sand.

When planning ours we considered what we are going to use it for, obviously. The trainer I ride with basically uses his for the same so I picked his brain on the size and if there was anything he'd change.
Ours will be a multi use, reined cowhorse, roping and barrel racing. Like my trainers, the roping boxes will be on the outside and can be shut off from the arena with gates to be able to work a cow along all the fences and opened up to team rope. Also big enough to get long run downs for stops, enough room to rope and be able to setup a standard barrel pattern.
Trainer has 130'x320'. He wished he would of went 150' on the width to give him enough room to school lead changes.
For us I could go that width but had to sacrifice some of the length. 150'x300' but it's still plenty long enough for what we need.
Learning from our last arena, it was there already when we moved in, 220' was too short. It was more of a cutting pen.

I imagine your thinking of the place up in WA you are planning to move? In the meantime you could experiment with sizes where you're at, if you have the space, by marking out an "arena" with ground poles or something you can easily move, ride in it and see how you feel about the size before you commit to building.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I imagine your thinking of the place up in WA you are planning to move? In the meantime you could experiment with sizes where you're at, if you have the space, by marking out an "arena" with ground poles or something you can easily move, ride in it and see how you feel about the size before you commit to building.


Yes, and that's a GREAT idea! Thank you!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Just thinking out loud, I wonder if I could keep the approx 20x60 size, and when I need more room, just ride in the pasture. There's plenty of space out there. I hadn't thought about schooling lead changes. We've done simple lead changes in the 20x60 arena where I am now, we do a sort of figure eight with circles on each end, but having more room would be better. I doubt I can go much wider than 20 meters, though, as the land slopes off after that and we'd have to do a lot of grading. I might have to just do what I can in the size I have, and wait until summer to do the rest out in the pasture.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think mine is about 100x80. maybe a little bigger give or take. I have sand. Still working on drainage issues though.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Just thinking out loud, I wonder if I could keep the approx 20x60 size, and when I need more room, just ride in the pasture. There's plenty of space out there. I hadn't thought about schooling lead changes. We've done simple lead changes in the 20x60 arena where I am now, we do a sort of figure eight with circles on each end, but having more room would be better. I doubt I can go much wider than 20 meters, though, as the land slopes off after that and we'd have to do a lot of grading. I might have to just do what I can in the size I have, and wait until summer to do the rest out in the pasture.


You basically said what I was thinking..lol!
Riding in the pasture is a possibility for when you need the room so you don't feel rushed to complete a maneuver because the fence line is coming.
For me because of our natural dirt, it has to be completely dry to ride on. Any moisture in it and I can barely get out of a walk, it really limits my riding here at the house.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am planning to put in a real arena (that is, actually flat, with actual footing trucked in) next year. I can do a "small dressage" size with minimal grading, so that is what I am aiming for. I would love to have a bigger arena -- preferably a roping size indoor with lights, but it will be so much better than what I have (a 65' round pen on uneven grass), with minimal disturbance or loss of precious pasture. My dressage teacher assures me that I can do all my dressage practice in such an arena. Which is all I do in an arena anyway.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

With our arena I have one part that I can do 20M wide and about 55M long that is not quite long enough for LDA show ring 20 x 60M and if I want to do freestyles I have to have the correct size to work up a pattern and practice a bit, but since our arena has no fences, just part of a pasture I can cut the grass with the lawn mower and ride out a bit to make up the 60M, so I can still manage it.
The local club show that I show at has a 20x40M arena so I have to make up different patterns and times for that but I do love doing freestyles. We showed virtually this year and I did manage to get a Res Champ in the freestyle which pleased me very much.
ACinATX I think if you get a 20 x 57 you will be able to manage with that.


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

I put in an arena that is about 60'x110'. I actually wish it was wider but it works. I had to work with the space available since I'm only on 5 acres and wanted the arena near the barn. I had it leveled first, then hauled in crush n run, had it compacted and then had river sand brought in. It's worked pretty well. I haven't shown recently, but when I do, it's western pleasure.


----------

